# [solved]blender & libopenjpeg

## uhai

Hallo Gemeinde:

starte ich belnder bekomme ich diesen Fehler:

```
blender -d

blender: error while loading shared libraries: libopenjpeg.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

Blender habe ich jetzt eine Weile nicht mehr aufgehabt....

```
tux uhai # equery belongs libopenjpeg.so.2

 * Searching for libopenjpeg.so.2 ... 

tux uhai # equery belongs libopenjpeg.so

 * Searching for libopenjpeg.so ... 

media-libs/openjpeg-1.4-r1 (/usr/lib64/libopenjpeg.so -> libopenjpeg.so.1.4)

tux uhai # eix openjpeg

[I] media-libs/openjpeg

     Available versions:  1.4-r1 {doc test}

     Installed versions:  1.4-r1(19:00:19 04.10.2011)(-doc -test)

     Homepage:            http://code.google.com/p/openjpeg/

     Description:         An open-source JPEG 2000 codec written in C

```

Kann ich einfach einen Link /usr/lib64/libopenjpeg.so -> libopenjpeg.so.2 setzen?

uhai

<edit>revdep-rebuild hat gefehlt </edit>Last edited by uhai on Sat Nov 26, 2011 10:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Christian99

ich würde einfach blender neu bauen bzw besser revdep-rebuild ausführen. Oder hast du das schon?

----------

## franzf

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Kann ich einfach einen Link /usr/lib64/libopenjpeg.so -> libopenjpeg.so.2 setzen?

 

Sowas BITTE BITTE NIEMALS selber machen! Kann dir viel kaputt machen, den Fehler wirst du dann nur schwer finden :/

Ist genauso böse, wie an portage vorbei manuell Pakete installieren.

Immer wenn beim Start Fehler wegen fehlender Libs kommen -> revdep-rebuild!

----------

